# FLUVAL 404. Please help.



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I might be getting one for a good price. Anyone have a fluval 404 or 403? Any reviews? I am getting mixed reviews some saying it's good, some saying it's bad. Any insight from fluval canister filter owners? Please give me the good and the bad. Thanks in advance


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Have a fluval 403, and it works fine, no leaks no noise.

haven't had a problem yet.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Fish_Man said:


> Have a fluval 403, and it works fine, no leaks no noise.
> 
> haven't had a problem yet.


Correct me if I am wrong, but the 403 and 404 are identical, just the 404 is a bit bigger right? How's the build quality? I hear from people that gunk gets stuck in the ribbed tubing and then when they disconnect the filter for servicing, the water runs into the tank with all the gunk, is this true? Can you give me some insight as to the serving? Easy to clean and maintain?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I've never owned one but I've always read more cons than pros with those filters. I would say if you're looking for a filter for the 135g, go with two larger filters. Say a FX5 and Eheim Pro2 would be a good combo.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

already have an emp 400 which supports about 70 gallons. Just getting a medium canister filter for good measure. Fluval 404 supports 100 gals, also getting a free fluval 303 for free, so I will be overfiltering quite sufficiently. Getting them both for around $60 so...it's worth a try. I am on a tight budget, so i cant get an fx5. I might upgrade to larger filters in the future but I will be starting out with 1" fry so it will be longer until they require even the filtration that I am providing right now.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

any other inputs for these filters? I know they aren't as good as eheim or maybe even rena, but I am getting them for pretty cheap. I don't mind noise as long as there is not rattling lol


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> already have an emp 400 which supports about 70 gallons. Just getting a medium canister filter for good measure. Fluval 404 supports 100 gals, also getting a free fluval 303 for free, so I will be overfiltering quite sufficiently. Getting them both for around $60 so...it's worth a try. I am on a tight budget, so i cant get an fx5. I might upgrade to larger filters in the future but I will be starting out with 1" fry so it will be longer until they require even the filtration that I am providing right now.


My personal opinion is save up for a larger filter. Instead of gambling on a used 404 when you have read yourself conflicting reviews, wait for another deal to come along. There are always deals that show up. A bigger tank requires a bigger budget.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

I run a couple 404's. They are pretty good. They do a decent job of cleaning debris out of the tank. The only time I had problems with it was when it was sitting for a long time not being used. It took a bit to get the motor to seal properly to the canister itself without it leaking. As much as filters say rated too....I don't go by that. I have a 404 and an emperor 400 on a 65G. 

I think they do a better job of mechanical filtration then the eheims but eheims are better for biological. 

When I set up my 125, I'll probably run a PRO II 2028 and the Emporer 400 or a AC 70. 

Wil


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but the 403 and 404 are identical, just the 404 is a bit bigger right? How's the build quality? I hear from people that gunk gets stuck in the ribbed tubing and then when they disconnect the filter for servicing, the water runs into the tank with all the gunk, is this true? Can you give me some insight as to the serving? Easy to clean and maintain?


Do you meant 303? Anyway, the 303 or 403 is a older model than the 404 and the newest model is 405, 305 etc. I have 404, 304, 403 & 303 and so far have no issues. I have also have and used different Eheims, Renas, Magnums and PennPlax and they all seem to work about the same it is the media that makes the difference.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I am gonna pack them with pot scrubbers, a 404 and the emp 400. This will be more than sufficient to have biofilter inside the filters, and the biofilter will also be in the sand and on the rocks etc, so I doubt that will be too much of an issue. The fish won't be reaching full size anytime soon, so that's not too much of a worry. As long as the 404s work, it will be more than sufficient. I will be running a 404 or, 303 and emp 400 in my 135g.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

How long do these canister filters last?


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Pretty damn long if you take good care of it. So far the only thing I had to replace is the hose since I needed a longer one and not because it was dirty.

I got my fluval from someone and he had it for a good 3-4yrs


----------

